# Diabetic Eye Exam CPTs



## anne32 (May 29, 2015)

Our providers perform eye exams for our diabetic patients about once a month. I am trying to find a cpt code to bill that isa physician, not an ophthalmologist, doing the exam. Here are the codes I have found so far, 92250, 92004, and 92014. Do any of these seem right? Can someone please give some guidance?


----------



## mitchellde (May 29, 2015)

It will really depend on what is documented as to which code is correct.


----------



## anne32 (May 29, 2015)

Can you explain how to code for the diabetic eye exams and what needs to be documented? I am new this and would appreciate if someone could explain.


----------



## erjones147 (May 29, 2015)

Are your providers using a JVN machine (or its equivalent)?


----------



## anne32 (May 29, 2015)

I believe it is a slit lamp and they put some kind of dye into the patients eyes. I was reading that there are different codes depending on if the retinopathy has already been confirmed or if the eye exam is to screen for the retinopathy.


----------

